# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  help needed with auto saving database

## cccc

Hi,

I am new to working with databases and have so far been able to figure things out. I am using MS access 2010 and it is more of a spreadsheet. what i am using it for is to store information regarding the calibration of instrumentation. What i would like to do is be able to push a button or it could happen on its own and the database will save as a new version each time. to further explain the first one might save as cal sheet version 1, then cal sheet version 2.... I need to keep accurate past records. so if this is even possible or you can help me figure this out please let me know! any input is greatly appreciated

thanks,

conrad

----------

